# Company tier thread!



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Thought this might be a cool idea for a thread, where we put tiers on companies. Anyway, find a logo of a company, place it where you think it should go, critique others choices, ye-know.










Couple of my choices, never summer is praised by everyone and firefly is crappy, cheap, and just awful.


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thread has potential.... But there should be a stipulation. You must have tried a product from said company before you can judge it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Give TechNine their own Snow ****** tier.

more votes for God tier:

Volcom
Electric
32


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I was thinking people could right click > save as and then edit it in paint with their companies



snowklinger said:


> Give TechNine their own Snow ****** tier.
> 
> more votes for God tier:
> 
> ...


My vote for Electric and 32, haven't had volcom before


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Im curious too to see where people would put a lot of the bigger brands like Lib, GNU, Burton, Ride, 32, DC, Union etc.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

RJRJRJ said:


> Im curious too to see where people would put a lot of the bigger brands like Lib, GNU, Burton, Ride, 32, DC, Union etc.


Burton has so much stuff, good and bad, that it could be in every tier, depending on what product you think about...


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Capita deserves a spot in the God tier.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Oh god, incoming fanboy wars...


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

This is fuckin lame. This thread is now about trains...


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

holy truck train!


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

Qball said:


>


god tier...


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Bringing it full circle.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

god tier should be renamed to fanboi tier


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I like trains!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

thread sucks maglev dick


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

trains rule. 

me and the boys just finished one on ur momz :cheeky4:


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Would the human centipede count as a train?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Nefarious said:


> Bringing it full circle.


Those 4 guys are about to run a train on tha one dude.... I really just wanna know why the are standing there strapped in their boards


----------

